# Company Logo into rhinestones



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

Hi all, I need some help here. What are the steps to turning a company's logo or slogan into rhinestones and then onto a tshirt? Am I asking for a business card a file of their logo in a particular format? If anyone is experienced in this please let me know. Im not sure if hand setting them or template is the way to go. Will the template cause the stoned to be too far apart? I'm currently using oobling. Thanks a bunch for all info given. I truly need a step by step.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You should ask the company for a vector of their logo. Then you will import it into your software just like you would bring in any clip art like the ones that come with OOBling. You would stone it just like you would any other vector. For example, I think you've seen the fish tutorial. That's just a vector clip art. So if the company has a vector (such as an eps), you would import that into OOBling, size it to what you need, and then stone it.

Don't ask for a business card image. They're usually low resolution bitmaps. You want a vector.


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

Firstly you should confirm the size of the rhinestone designs for tshirts. Then design an artwork for the logo. Usually with a JPG, PNG image, it could be designed into rhinestones. If you have the vector, it's better. You set them with a template. When the rhinestone transfers are done, using a household ironing, you could apply the bling rhinestones to tshirts.


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

DivineBling said:


> You should ask the company for a vector of their logo. Then you will import it into your software just like you would bring in any clip art like the ones that come with OOBling. You would stone it just like you would any other vector. For example, I think you've seen the fish tutorial. That's just a vector clip art. So if the company has a vector (such as an eps), you would import that into OOBling, size it to what you need, and then stone it.
> 
> Don't ask for a business card image. They're usually low resolution bitmaps. You want a vector.


Stephanie, thanks. Yes, I have seen the fish tutorial. Is it possible that we can get a tutorial on how to do an actual logo for practice with maybe some graphics and text in it, just to give me a step by step for oobling? Thanks so much!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

What kind of a logo?
We have the tutorial on the flame, which could be a logo. There are zillions of different types of logos. Heck, that fish could be someone's logo!


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

Hi Stephanie,
I will post something that we can work on if you have time just to see the process of how you would go about doing it. I have been researching the steps on places like you tube, but those were mostly in Corel Draw or other programs. Yes the flame and the fish are examples, but sometimes you may have a graphic that has text, an emblem layered on it that a customer may want in stones, something of that nature. I truly apologize for being such a bother, I guess learning a new program isn't easy for anyone. In the meantime I will try to look at more tutorials and peice it together. Thanks again.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You're not a bother at all! I know it's tough to learn a new program. If you could give me an example, that would be great!


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Don't feel alone Jewwell, I haven't learned OOBling either and I've had it quite a while. I wish there were more videos, I would love to use it.. but I don't have the time right now to spend 4-5 hours on a design. A tutorial helps tremendously in learning a program.... I mainly use it for my vinyl work for right now.. I purchased WinPC2012 for my rhinestones.. lots of videos and help out there for that program, plus I had started out with Funtime so I already knew the basics of WinPC....


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> Don't feel alone Jewwell, I haven't learned OOBling either and I've had it quite a while. I wish there were more videos, I would love to use it.. but I don't have the time right now to spend 4-5 hours on a design. A tutorial helps tremendously in learning a program.... I mainly use it for my vinyl work for right now.. I purchased WinPC2012 for my rhinestones.. lots of videos and help out there for that program, plus I had started out with Funtime so I already knew the basics of WinPC....


Thanks a bunch. I've used it for vinyl, but my main business will be for rhinestones, I am not able to purchase another program at this time, I haven't seen WinPC videos. Support is key, I'm such a visual learner, so tutorials always help me to follow along, rewind as many times as needed, etc.


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

DivineBling said:


> You're not a bother at all! I know it's tough to learn a new program. If you could give me an example, that would be great!


Stephanie,
On the I love hamburger logo that you rhinestoned, in the tutorial it starts off already stoned, and you were showing how to cut the different colors. On the Blingology part 2, you stated that he sent you a vector image of his logo. Would you be able to use that as an example to show from start to finish of how you imported his vector file logo, and stoned/tweaked it to the wonderful rhinestone logo you made for him?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I would have to start from scratch because I made that design before I got OOBling. It might be good to try it anyway because the vector had layers and I didn't know anything about welding so I spent a lot of time deleting overlapping stones!

I'll play with it and see what I come up with!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello Stephanie,

Seems like we've had this topic before... LOL

Honestly I don't think anything can beat a video demonstration for learning a new program... 

I think when doing demonstrations you start with baby steps... Basic examples and then gradually progress to more complicated examples...

Here are two examples that I think would make for two great basic video demonstrations...

Fairly simple designs... No vector... Just the designs themselves and away you go as more often then not my customers don't give me a vector file... In many cases I have found that a vector file isn't always that helpful anyhow... Like you were saying with the Hamburger design being the vector file wasn't setup for rhinestones to start with a fair bit of editing had to be done...


So with the Checkered flag 5.5" overall width... All 10ss stones...

The peace sign... Maybe like 3.5" and a combination ss10 and ss6 you decide what to use where... Maybe even throw in two colors?...













Then moving on from those two "BASIC" demonstrations....

Here's an actual logo I recently did... Again no vector file...

All 10ss stones 6" wide overall...











Then a giant leap to the full end of the spectrum on probably the most complicated design we would likely encounter... 










This was not my design but a design another forum member posted a long time ago... As a challenge I did the design... 3-1/2 hrs later I was done... LOL NOT FUN! Well actually it kinda was but I don't want to take that much time on a single design again...

Here's my finished design....











I could post lots more examples but honestly you know your program pretty good and been doing this long enough to know what logos are going to best demonstrate OObling's features... I want something that is going to save me time... But honestly I really don't know where to begin in OObling... I have the demo downloaded... I just don't know where to start... So if you can give us all a step by step where to start maybe these would make for good examples?

What do you think Jewwell?... Do you think these would make for good examples?...

Kevin


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Kevin,
Have you watched our video tutorials? We actually have some of what you're talking about.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I've seen the fish demo... I've seen the weld video but that really isn't so much about rhinestones although important to know how the weld features work as they are pretty different in terms of terminology compared to other vector programs... 

The 3 color font video I've watched but that is really just recoloring stones... Not creating a stone design...

There is one video I hadn't seen that I just watched... Creating MultiColor Rhinestone Designs... My only complaint in that video is one complaint I've always had with OObling but it wasn't addressed in the video is the overlapping stones with the Random fill option in OObling... In the two color star example he demonstrates the Random fill option but there are a lot of overlapping stones with the stone spacing he used... The problem I've had with Random fill in what I've tried is when using a "close" stone spacing there are too many overlapping stones to have to manually adjust and then when I increase the stone spacing to better eliminate the overlaps the stones are then spaced farther apart than what I would like...

Other than those mentioned am I missing some?... I checked out your YouTube channel but don't really see anything there on creating designs other than those already mentioned above?

I don't think you can have too many examples... LOL

I see the designs you create and wish I could create something similar but do it in a timely fashion... I can get the job done in CorelDRAW no problem but it's a fairly time consuming process... Not just click, click and I'm done even with the Macros I use... So something more automated would be great.

In that checkered flag example I posted... I know how to do that in OOBling but my approach to that design would be nearly EXACTLY the same way I would do it in CorelDRAW... So no time savings for me... Every time I think of doing a design in OOBling I take the CorelDRAW approach to it... I have a hard time retraining my brain to do it the OOBling way but that's partly because I don't know what the OOBling way is... LOL So seeing a couple examples step by step... Here's a logo and here's what I did kind of thing would help retrain my brain to the OOBling approach...

This isn't an OOBling "problem".... This is an industry wide problem... I've yet to see any major rhinestone software vendor to have a "REAL WORLD LOGO" demonstration step by step for it's users or potential users... If you look at WinPC Sign which seems to have the largest customer base... It certainly has the most video demonstrations of any rhinestone software on YouTube... of all the demonstrations I've yet to see a step by step start to finish of a REAL WORLD LOGO.... I've seen lots of bits and pieces... But not much, if anything of a start to finish...

Kevin


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

Thanks a bunch Kevin and Stephanie, you guys seem to speak the language much better than me!  But yes, basically that is what I am saying, a start to finish kind of deal. Kevin, the logos that you posted would be great, although they may be fairly simple designs to stone for some people, a newbie like myself wouldn't know where to begin and would need baby steps. The last design with the elephant, nearly gave me an anxiety attack! Very nice, but I don't have a CLUE where to begin, looks so detailed! But if I was given a logo such as that to do, I would have to decline it. However, because I want to learn it for my business success, I will attempt it if guided. Once given the visual, I can pretty much take notes and follow the steps on each project, until I know it down pack. With some of the Corel Draw videos, I was trying to match up different features to see if I could duplicate it. I do try to do things myself before "bothering" anyone, because I know everyone is trying to keep their own businesses moving along, and just dealing with life in general. It's just when I hit a brick wall, that's when the flag goes up and I need help. So glad I've found a support group as this, you guys are the best. Those samples would be great! I will get my pen and pad for notes!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey, Kevin...
That Random Fill overlapping stones issue has been addressed with CADlink and eng is working on a fix right now.

I'll let you know when it's fixed.


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

Stephanie, will you still be able to do a tutorial for the logos, without using the random fill feature? If yes, when should I look out for it?


----------



## toddcarl (Jul 12, 2012)

We use Hot Fix Era for all of our rhinestone work. Once the program is running, you can import a graphic and scale it to any size you would like. 

At that point it is simply a matter of tracing the graphic with a selected size and color of rhinestone. It really is that simple. Most logos would only take 2-3 minutes to convert.

The software is not cheap but is well worth it if you are in the rhinestone business.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello Todd,

Here's an example of a fairly "complicated" logo....

Bread and butter stuff we see everyday...

I've tried Hot Fix Era and honestly there are parts I like... For those that don't know you can contact them and they will set you up with a fully functional demo to try...

Their fills are unique to any other software I've seen... That said their vector editing tools are limited compared to those of CorelDRAW.










If this logo could be recreated in 2-3 minutes in Hot Fix Era I would be all over it in a second as would many I would assume... The problem is the developer just doesn't have the demonstrations available to really teach us how to use the tools effectively to quickly create this design... If I could create this design in 15 minutes that would be a dream... 

The $500.00 cost for the software is really a drop in the bucket when you compare it's cost to other solutions in the industry....

I just wish there was better information on how to use the software.... They actually have a nice written manual... But the manual really doesn't give you example of where you would use a certain function...

You could have the greatest software out there... But if we don't know how to use it then we get stuck...

Any tips you could offer us on the logo posted to make a design with Hot Fix?...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is my masterpiece... Done in CorelDRAW so it took a little time...










Todd maybe you could answer a question on Hot Fix?... Am I right that in Hot Fix for it's fills you can only have one size stone?....

You'll notice here in every filled area I used more than one size stone that's why I asked... I actually like using ss6 and ss10 as I think it gives it a nice finished look....

Kevin


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job Kevin!! Beautiful work. I have several different rhinestone software, but I do tend to use Corel the most too.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

kevin, your work is beautiful. How do you get the picture to look so nice, i.e. look like real rhinestones, is it done in photoshop?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

artswear said:


> kevin, your work is beautiful. How do you get the picture to look so nice, i.e. look like real rhinestones, is it done in photoshop?


No that output is straight from my Macro in CorelDRAW...

Thank you for the compliments...

Kevin


----------



## toddcarl (Jul 12, 2012)

katruax said:


> Todd maybe you could answer a question on Hot Fix?... Am I right that in Hot Fix for it's fills you can only have one size stone?....
> 
> You'll notice here in every filled area I used more than one size stone that's why I asked... I actually like using ss6 and ss10 as I think it gives it a nice finished look....
> 
> Kevin


Kevin, you are correct in understanding that Hot Fix Era will only allow you to use a single size stone for a filled area. However, once you fill the area, you can select the Hot Fix Selection button & change select stones simply by clicking on them & choosing a different size stone. Piece of cake!

Your mock-up looks fantastic! How long did it take you to create this?


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

katruax said:


> No that output is straight from my Macro in CorelDRAW...


Why can't someone create something similar for Illustrator, anyone?? (insert cricket noise here).


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

artswear said:


> Why can't someone create something similar for Illustrator, anyone?? (insert cricket noise here).


Illustrator?... Nah COrelDRAW is where it's at.... LOL


Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

toddcarl said:


> Kevin, you are correct in understanding that Hot Fix Era will only allow you to use a single size stone for a filled area. However, once you fill the area, you can select the Hot Fix Selection button & change select stones simply by clicking on them & choosing a different size stone. Piece of cake!
> 
> Your mock-up looks fantastic! How long did it take you to create this?


Predator was about 45 minutes... I'm pretty picky though.. LOL... I didn't have a vector file to start with so I had to kind of create as I went...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Predator was tricky but Texas Beast was kinda tricky too...

This one was about an hour....











This is today's challenge...


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

katruax said:


> Illustrator?... Nah COrelDRAW is where it's at.... LOL


Ugh, not when you've already invested in illustrator! Btw, what macro are you using with coreldraw?


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

Kevin don't be a show off!!! LOL

Just kidding, very nice work! I'm jealous! I will get there one day!


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

As a matter of fact, I am going to take you up on the Challenge of the day!!! LOL


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Jewwell said:


> As a matter of fact, I am going to take you up on the Challenge of the day!!! LOL



I would love to see what you can do with Oobling... That program is a little over my head but I've seen some great work done with it... Looking forward to seeing what you can put together...

My only stumbling block for me is how best to handle the Surge text so it looks like the artwork....

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

artswear said:


> Ugh, not when you've already invested in illustrator! Btw, what macro are you using with coreldraw?



It's actually a cluster of Macros that I created myself...

Kevin


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

Kevin, 
After only a month and a half, I wouldn't be able to produce anything next to that! But guess what? I'm going to try my best at it. Do you need to send me a file in order for me to attempt this, or can I take the image from the page and import it in? (See I told you I am a newbie)! But I'm determined!!!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Jewwell said:


> Kevin,
> After only a month and a half, I wouldn't be able to produce anything next to that! But guess what? I'm going to try my best at it. Do you need to send me a file in order for me to attempt this, or can I take the image from the page and import it in? (See I told you I am a newbie)! But I'm determined!!!


You can grab the image from here... It's all I have to work with...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's what I came up with...

I'm going to recommend the text and stars be done with a metallic or glitter heat press material... I tried doing the Surge text with stones but just didn't like the result....

Any opinions on that?... This surge text just has me stumped how to stone it so it looks good.. .Even when I used ss6 I wasn't pleased with the results... The results just didn't look like the artwork very much...

Kevin


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I think it looks good Kevin. Did they not want the Athletics word on the design? I noticed it was missing and may look better in the vinyl too. Do you have any of the star shaped rhinestones? Depending on how big they want to go with the design the rhinestone stars would look great where the two stars are beside the Athletics word.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

BML Builder said:


> I think it looks good Kevin. Did they not want the Athletics word on the design? I noticed it was missing and may look better in the vinyl too. Do you have any of the star shaped rhinestones? Depending on how big they want to go with the design the rhinestone stars would look great where the two stars are beside the Athletics word.


I think the word athletics would look better in vinyl too being it's so small... They pretty much scrapped this design and want to go with something different... 

I thought about the hot fix stars too but I don't know they would be large enough?... I don't have any on hand but was going to see how large of ones I can get because they are fairly common and you're right would be an obvious choice....

Kevin


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> I didn't know anything about welding so I spent a lot of time deleting overlapping stones!


Could you expand on this? I spend a lot of time deleting overlapping stones and need to learn a better way. Thanks so much!


----------

